# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  IN MEMORIAM - Hirësia e tij Baba Tahir Emini

## Davius

_Në moshën 65 vjeçare, nga një sëmundje e shpejtë dhe e papritur, nga infarkti, ndërroi jetë, Kryetari i Komunitetit Bektashian të Republikës së Maqedonisë, Hirësia e tij Baba Tahir Emini. Vdekja e papritur e tij është dhembje e madhe për të gjithë besimtarët Bektashianë._

Të gjithë ata që e njihnin humbjen e Baba Tahirit e cilësojnë si një tragjedi të vërtetë, pasi që Baba Tahiri ishte i njohur si një udhëheqës shpirtëror, me ide dhe vizion fetar që përkon me materien e religjionit, e me theks të veçantë të fesë dhe kombit. 

Baba Tahiri, ishte një njeri fisnik, i urtë dhe atdhetarë i madh. Tërë jetën e tij ia kushtoi besimit mistik fetar islam dhe përhapjes së ideve të Kuranit të shenjtë si dhe të porosive të atdhetarëve të mëdhenj shqiptar me përkatësi fetare bektashiane.

Baba Tahir Emini, një periudhë të gjatë ka punuar si arsimtar në fshatin Zhelinë të Tetovës, si dhe më vonë si drejtor shkolle në fshatin Grupçin, ndërsa më pas Kryegjyshata Botërore Bektashiane e emëroi për kryetar të Komunitetit Bektashian të Maqedonisë.

Për të gjithë besimtarët dhe miqtë e Baba Tahir Eminit, bëhet e ditur se varrimi i të ndjerit do të bëhet të shtunën, në ora 14:00, në Teqenë Harabati Baba në Tetovë, ku me devotshmëri shërbente Baba Tahiri në 15 vjetët e fundit.

_Nga Këshilli për varrim të Kryetarit të Komunitetit Bektashian në R. Maqedoni_

----------


## Luarasi

Fjal&#235;t e lart&#235;p&#235;rmendura p&#235;r t&#235; ndjerin Baba Tahir Emini jan&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rteta dhe pa as nj&#235; eksagj&#235;rim. &#203;sht&#235; nj&#235; humbje shum&#235; e madhe p&#235;r komunitetin Bektashian dhe p&#235;r gjith&#235; ata t&#235; p&#235;rkat&#235;sive t&#235; tjera q&#235; e kan&#235; njohur at&#235;.
P&#235;rshtypjet e mija personale jan&#235; q&#235; ai ishte shum&#235; i admiruesh&#235;m, dhe ne shum&#235; m&#235;nyra i ve&#231;ant&#235;, nj&#235; model i p&#235;rkryer p&#235;r nj&#235; klerik, demokrat dhe mikprites p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235;. Zoti e bekoft&#235;.

----------


## Cimo

Zoti e shperbleft me parajse ...

----------


## iliria e para

*Tahir Baba: Bektashizmi - urë midis 
komuniteteve fetare*

Shqiptarët u përkasin tre feve univerzale:  muslimane, ortodokse dhe 
katolike. Muslimanët në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë dhe një pjesë prej 
muslimaneve në Maqedoni u përkasin komunitetit bektashian, ndërsa 
pjesa tjetër janë muslimanë sunitë të meshabit hanifi. Qarqe të shumta 
jo shqiptare në Ballkan përpjekjeve të shqiptarëve për pavarësi siç 
ishte rasti me Kosovën dhe për barazi siç ishte në Maqedoni ua 
atribuojnë objektiva të lidhura me fundamentalizimin musliman. Po 
bëhen përpjekje që këto përpjekje të karakterizohen si pjesë e 
fundementalizimit terroristë të AI-Kajdës.

Shqiptarët ku do që të jetojnë sidomos ata me fe muslimane 
pavarësisht nga kjo a janë suni ose bektashi mjaft me sukses u 
kundërvihen këtyre akuzave me veprimin e tyre tolerant duke i 
respektuar mësimet hyjnore të librit të shenjtë treguan se mund të 
bashkëjetojnë me popujt e tjera pa dallim feje ose kombi. Si 
përfaqesues i komunitetit Bektashian në Maqedoni, duke iu referuar 
parimeve të misticizmes bekteshiane dhe duke u bazuar në rëndësinë 
e pastërtisë shpirtërore, që është fundament i bekteshizmit mund të 
them se gjatë historisë par edhe tani, bektashizmi ka qenë ure e 
qendërueshme dhe me rol historik per marradhënie midis 
komuniteteve fetare. Shqiptarët bektashiane kanë shërbyer si urë 
miqesie dhe njohjeje të ndërsjellëtë midis komunitetit musliman dhe aitj 
të krishterë.

Faktori fetar është i pranishëm dhe mjaft i ndjeshëm po thuaj në çdo 
ngjarje dhe akt të histories - ku si motiv a përkatësi fetare, ku më e 
keqja si identifikim i kombësisë me fenë. Tek shqiptarët në parim, fetë 
dhe ideologjia e tyre, dogmatika dhe praktika, nuk iu drejtuan kauzës 
kombëtare si qëllim i vetëm siç u bë kjo me ortodoksinë së Greqi dhe 
Sërbi dhe në shumë raste të tjera në Ballkan ose me islamin ne vendet 
arabe. Gjatë historisë së popullit tonë si reflektim të kataklizmave 
politike me ndihmën e feve shqiptarët arriten të ruajnë identietin e vet 
dhe njëkohësisht të ruhen nga rreziqet që rrjedhin nga përkatësia tyre 
në fe të ndryshme.

Ajo pjese që i përket fesë ortodokse përmes klirit ortodoks grek pa 
mëshirë asimilohej nga komuniteti grek. Dihet nga hisotria se leverditë 
ekonomike e tërheqnin një pjesë prej shqiptare tek komuniteti grek. Në 
Maqedoni komuniteti ortodoks shqiptar si rezultat i politikës së shtetit 
dhe klerit maqedonës u aismilua nga etnosi maqedones. I tille ishte 
edhe fati i shqiptarëve muslimanë në Kosovë dhe Sanxhak në Sërbi, 
cilën nën presionin e Shkupit mernin përkatësi kombëtare tirke, që të 
emigronin me lehtë në Turqi.

Në kundërshtim të plotë të këtyre veçorive, që rrjedhin nga fetë e 
ndryshme në kuadrin e një etnosi, komuniteti bektashian e organizuar 
prëmes kryegjyshatëve gjithnjë ka qenë me karakter opozitar. Kjo 
veçori e bektashizimit çoi në afrimimin e tij si reaksion të person it, 
ndërsa ndërgjegja kombëtare ushqente tolerancën fetare, e cila mund 
të shërbëjë si shembull. Prandaj lëvizjet e ndryshme kombëtare ne 
periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare u mbështetën në parimin atdhetar - 
feja e shqiptarit është Shqiptaria. Pikërisht ky parim luajti rol ven dimtar 
për ndërtimin e ndërgjegjes kombëtare shqiptare. Ai u ngrit në 
momentet kulminante të Rilindjes Kombëtare shqiptare dhe ishte 
element shumë i rëndësishëm i saj. Në aktivitetin e tij për pavarësi të 
Kosovës kleriku Dom Lush Gjergji mbështetej pikërisht në parimin e 
Lëvizjes sonë Kombëtare se "feja jonë është Shqiptaria."

Shqiptarët janë mjaft të ndërgjegjësur, që të mbytin që në embrion çdo 
shfaqje të klerikalizmit, çdo keqpërdorim fetar në emër të kauzës 
kombëtare. Mendoj se ky është rasti t’u them të gjitha fqinjëve tanë tëre 
bates. Mos luani me ndjenjet fetare të shqiptarëve, përpiquni t'i kuptoni 
dhe i pranoni të tille siç janë. Kërkesat e shqiptarëve per t'u trajtuar si 
popujt e tjerë të Evropës janë bindëse, transparente, tepër të sinqerta 
sepse janë të drejta dhe të ligjshme. Mos i shikoni ato përmes syzave 
të erreta të fesë. Shqiptarët me tolerancën e tyre fetare mund të jenë 
model per tërë Evropën. .
http://www.bektashi.net/shqip-babatahir.html





Tahir Baba
http://www.bektashi.net/images/BabaTahir.gif

----------


## RaPSouL

U Preht Ne Paqe....

----------

